# Datenmenge Postleitzahl



## Dirk-Der-King (21. Sep 2011)

Es gibt ungefähr 3200 verschiedene Postleitzahlen (im Bereich der Deutschen Bundespost).Wie groß ist die Datenmenge, die von einer Postleitzahl getragen wird?

    Wie groß die Datenmenge ist, die von einer Telefonnummer getragen wird, hängt davon ab, ob man die Nummer aus einem Ortsnetz, aus dem nationalen Netz oder dem internationalen Netz auswählt. Schätze die Datenmenge einer Telefonnummer aus einem Ortsnetz mit 10 000 Anschlüssen ab.

    Die chinesische Schrift kennt sehr viele verschiedene Zeichen. Normalerweise benutzt man etwa 2000. Wie viel bit trägt ein Schriftzeichen, wenn man von dieser Zahl ausgeht?

    Ein Zaubertrick mit Karten:
    Man benutzt 16 verschiedene Karten eines beliebigen Kartenspiels. Der Zauberer lässt einen Zuschauer eine Karte ziehen. Der Zuschauer betrachtet die Karte so, dass sie der Zauberer nicht sehen kann. Die Karte wird wieder in das Kartenspiel gesteckt, und die Karten werden gemischt. Der Zauberer deckt nun die Karten, eine nach der anderen auf. Dabei legt er sie auf vier verschiedene Stapel: eine Karte auf den ersten, die nächste auf den zweiten, eine auf den dritten, eine auf den vierten, dann wieder eine auf den ersten usw., bis alle 16 Karten auf dem Tisch liegen. Der Zuschauer muss nun sagen, auf welchem der vier Stapel seine Karte liegt. Der Zauberer macht dann aus den vier Stapeln wieder ein Paket und breitet die Karten noch einmal auf dieselbe Art aus wie vorher, d.h. in vier Stapeln , und noch einmal sagt der Zuschauer, auf welchem Stapel seine Karte liegt. Der Zauberer kennt jetzt die Karte, die sich der Zuschauer gemerkt hat. Er packt die vier Stapel wieder zusammen und blättert dann eine Karte nach der anderen auf, bis er zu der Karte kommt, die sich der Zuschauer gemerkt hatte.

Welche Datenmenge muss der Zauberer bekommen, um eine von 16 Karten zu identifizieren? Wie viel bit bekommt er jedes Mal, wenn der Zuschauer den Stapel bezeichnet, in dem sich die Karte befindet? Wie funktioniert der Trick?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (21. Sep 2011)

Bezug zu Java? eigentliche Frage? Aber ich bin nett und gebe trotzdem eine Antwort: Logisch lässt sich nix erklären, es ist alles pure schwarze Magie


----------



## Gast2 (21. Sep 2011)

<Glaskugel> "So gibts keine Hilfe" </Glaskugel>


----------



## Andi_CH (21. Sep 2011)

Hm - vielleicht gibts hier Hilfe  :lol:


----------



## Marco13 (21. Sep 2011)

Warum macht ihr euch so darüber lustig? ???:L Das sind, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ganz normale Fragen der Informationstheorie, und man kann sie mit irgendwelchen Entropien und so ausrechnen... Wenn ich den Eindruck hätte, der TO würde in diesem Forum nicht nur eine Hausaufgabenbeantwortungsmaschine sehen (und ich etwas mehr Zeit hätte) würde ich mir vielleicht nochmal Entropie (Informationstheorie) ? Wikipedia anschauen und versuchen, ihm bei der Beantwortung der Fragen zu helfen....


----------



## nillehammer (21. Sep 2011)

> Es gibt ungefähr 3200 verschiedene Postleitzahlen (im Bereich der Deutschen Bundespost).Wie groß ist die Datenmenge, die von einer Postleitzahl getragen wird?


Moin Marco13, nachdem Du von Informationstheorie wohl mehr verstehst als ich (bin halt "nur" Bindestrich-Informatiker). Was heißt den "Datenmenge tragen"? Ist damit gemeint, wieviel Byte man braucht, um eine Postleitzahl zu speichern?

Und weil ich zufällig was weiß: Die Deutsche Bundespost gibt es seit 1995 nicht mehr und seit 1993 ist die Postleitzahl 5-Stellig und es gibt ca. 60.000 gültige Postleitzahlen (von 100.000 theoretisch möglichen). Aus welchem verstaubten Script kommen solche Fragen?


----------



## Marco13 (21. Sep 2011)

Die Frage, ob es da um eine 4- oder 5- oder 32-stellige Zahl geht, und ob sich das auf Deutschland oder sonstwas bezieht, ist für die Aufgabe und deren Lösung wohl nicht soooo relevant 

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung von Informationstheorie. Es wurde (AFAIK sogar im 1. oder 2. Semester) mal angesprochen, aber nur kurz, und das ist 10 Jahre her. Ich meine, dass es GROB in die Richtung ging, die du angedeutet hast: Wie viele Bits man braucht, um die angegebene Anzahl von Objekten zu Codieren (aber da das so ja immer ceil(log2(n)) wäre, steckt wohl noch ein bißchen mehr dahinter), bzw. wie viel Information in einem solchen "Ding" tatsächlich steckt ... aber das ist sehr schwammig, das müßte man sich erst nochmal ausführlicher anschauen...


----------



## Gast2 (21. Sep 2011)

PS: Wir machen uns lustig, da der TO wie gesagt das ganze wohl als Hausaufgabenmaschine ansieht und das noch nicht mal kommuniziert bekommt. 


Zumindest hätte er um die Beantwortung bitten können. Einfach nur Fragen zu posten ist an Dreistheit schon fast nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## fastjack (21. Sep 2011)

Mit einem Bit kannst Du 0 oder 1 darstellen, also zwei Zustände, 2 hoch 1. Mit 2 Bits schon vier (00, 01, 10, 11), 2 hoch 2. Ein Byte (8 bit) kann 2 hoch 8  -> 256 Zustände darstellen. 

Wieviel Bits brauchst Du nun um 2000 chinesiche Zeichen darstellen zu können?


----------



## Andi_CH (21. Sep 2011)

10.965784284662087043610958288468 Bit - hm welche CPU kann mit einer ungeraden Anzahl bits rechnen? Folgerung - es ist unmöglich einem Computer chinesisch beizubringen :lol:


----------



## nillehammer (21. Sep 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Frage, ob es da um eine 4- oder 5- oder 32-stellige Zahl geht, und ob sich das auf Deutschland oder sonstwas bezieht, ist für die Aufgabe und deren Lösung wohl nicht soooo relevant


Stimmt natürlich! Nur, macht das mir den Eindruck, als wäre die Frage von einem Prof. gestellt, der seit 15 Jahren mit dem selben Script arbeitet. Bei Informationstheorie gibt es bestimmt nicht so schnell Änderungen wie z.B. Softwareentwicklung, aber für die Aktualität seiner Vorlesung spricht das nicht.


----------



## Noctarius (21. Sep 2011)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt natürlich! Nur, macht das mir den Eindruck, als wäre die Frage von einem Prof. gestellt, der seit 15 Jahren mit dem selben Script arbeitet. Bei Informationstheorie gibt es bestimmt nicht so schnell Änderungen wie z.B. Softwareentwicklung, aber für die Aktualität seiner Vorlesung spricht das nicht.



Damit fällt das 1% an Profs raus, die sich die Mühe machen und ihre Skripte aktualisieren.


----------



## Andi_CH (21. Sep 2011)

Ich komme mal auf eine Bemerkung von oben zurück - warum ich mich darüber lustig gemacht habe



> Es gibt ungefähr 3200 verschiedene Postleitzahlen (im Bereich der Deutschen Bundespost).Wie groß ist die Datenmenge, die von einer Postleitzahl getragen wird?



Von einer einzelnen Postleitzahl wird gar keine Datenmenge getragen.
Zweitens ist das hier mal grundsätzlich ein Javaforum - der Hinweis auf den Esotheriker und die Glaskugeln sollten heissen, dass uns der Zusammenhang der Fragen mit Java irgendwie entgangen ist.

Sollte mit "Datenmenge" die Anzahl Bit gemeint sein

ln(3200) / ln(2) = 11.643... Bit im konkreten Einsatz werden 12 Bit benötigt.


----------



## fastjack (21. Sep 2011)

> 10.965784284662087043610958288468 Bit



das ist aber ein interessantes Ergebnis für ne Zweierpotenz....


----------



## Gast2 (21. Sep 2011)

Ich würde nicht soweit gehen und behaupten es wäre 1%. 

Ich glaube soviele sinds nicht :lol:


----------



## Andi_CH (21. Sep 2011)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> das ist aber ein interessantes Ergebnis für ne Zweierpotenz....



Ist aber so weil es keine Potenz sondern ein Logarithmus ist. 

log(Basis2)(2000) -> wie schreibt man das korrekt? Egal ...

ln(2000) / ln(2)


----------



## fastjack (21. Sep 2011)

also 10 Bits meinst Du? Für 2000 Zeichen, aha... sportlich!

edit: 11 meinte ich


----------



## fastjack (21. Sep 2011)

so ein zufall aber auch:

Dokumente und Algorithmen, Bits und Bytes


----------



## fastjack (21. Sep 2011)

@Andi_CH meine Beiträge sollten eher ironischen Charakter haben, sry nochmal, falls es anders rüberkam.

an den TO: es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die Zahl 2 solange zu potenzieren, bis man ungefähr den maximalen Bereich trifft, der in den Aufgaben verlangt wird... Bei 2000 also 2^11, also 2048, also 11 Bits. Na gut, 10.96xxx geht auch, ist genauer, läßt sich aber schwerer verbauen 

Bitte ein Bit!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (21. Sep 2011)

auch ne Möglichkeit sich Hausaufgaben zu erschleichen: Einen Thread erstellen, hoffen dass er rege Aktivität erzeugt (das gelingt Threads, in denen nur die Hausaufgabenstellung gepostet wird sehr gut) und dann warten, bis mir einer die Antwort verrät.

Wenn ihr wenigstens so nett gewesen wärt, meinen Vorschlag mit der schwarzen Magie zu unterstützen  :joke:


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Sep 2011)

Ein Prüfung in der gefragt wird wie gross der Informationsgehalt einer Zahl ist kann man gar nicht erfolgreich abschliessen - noch doofer kann eine Frage gar nicht gestellt sein.

In der Informationstheorie haben wir oft mit Nachkommastellen bei Bits geantwortet ;-)

Copy - Paste mässig stand da nämlich einige mal drin "Wieviel Bits brauchen sie exakt für ....."  
Tja ...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Sep 2011)

wie überträgt man den ein halbes Bit ?


----------



## Firephoenix (22. Sep 2011)

Glas anheben, Hälfte trinken, zum Nachbar schieben -> halbes Bit übertragen.

Und um auf die Schwarze Magie mal einzugehen:
der Witz bei dem Zauberertrick sind die negativen Informationen. Der Magier kennt 12 Karten die er ausschließen kann. Bei der 2. Runde nimmt er von jedem der negativ-Stapel eine Karte und tauscht sie jeweils mit dem aus dem Positiven.
Das sähe dann so aus:
1. Durchlauf:
0000
0000
1111
0000
(Eine Zeile pro Stapel)

2. Durchlauf:
1000
1000
0001
1000
(die positiven aus Stapel 3 wurden mit den negativen der anderen Stapel vertauscht)

Der Magier kennt die Positionen der 1.er und muss nur noch den Stapel auswählen.

Man könnte also sagen als info kriegt er im 1. Durchlauf 12 Karten die falsch sind
und beim 2. Durchlauf die Stapelnummer.

Genug Kopfgymnastik für heute morgen  ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir den TO hier nochmal wiederfinden.


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Sep 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> wie überträgt man den ein halbes Bit ?



Indem man nach der Häfte der Zeit abbricht ???:L

Die Frage war ja eben nicht "wieviel Bit braucht man um die Zahl übertragen zu können"  -  das Wörtchen "exakt" verleitete uns ja zu der Art von Antwort.

Ausserdem lebte der Professor sowieso in einer absrakten Welt - wenn wir fragten wie wir uns etwas bestimmtes vorstellen sollten, wies er uns immer auf 4 und mehr Dimensionen hin und sagte wir sollen damit aufhören uns etwas vorstellen zu wollen.

Es ging aber auch um komprimierte Verfahre und da macht es Sinn Bruchteile von Bits zu verwenden - wenn man Datenmengen zusammenfasst (Sagen wir mal die Postleitzahlen und die chinesischen Zeichen zusammen) gibt das plötzlich ein ganzes Bit 

he - wir werden off-topic


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Sep 2011)

Firephoenix hat gesagt.:


> Glas anheben, Hälfte trinken, zum Nachbar schieben -> halbes Bit übertragen.



Das mir der Alkohol mal so in den Rücken fallen würde, hätte ich nie geglaubt :noe::autsch:;(


----------

